
Show HN: YapAnimator – Fast and friendly physics-based animator - olliewagner
https://github.com/yapstudios/YapAnimator
======
TekMol
What is this? An iOS library to do CSS like transformations?

~~~
olliewagner
You can easily control transformations with it (out of the box), but it's
easily extensible to animate/smooth anything that you can control with a
number (think sound, brush strokes in a painting app)

------
mendeza
Nice! Can this work with CAAnimation, I would love to use this in Scenekit!

~~~
olliewagner
Sure can! You'd add `Animatable` conformance to SCN Types (check out the
Animatable.swift file for clear examples) and you'll be all set.

------
idibidiart
I wonder how stuff like this gets to the front page of HN? Any idea? From the
examples, it does not seem to be "physics based" like e.g. box2d.

~~~
idibidiart
Here is a physics based animation framework:

[https://github.com/kripken/box2d.js/](https://github.com/kripken/box2d.js/)

